# Bohol



## gorio (Sep 25, 2011)

Any expats, retiree's, contemplating Bohol as a destination ?. 
Am retiring there Dec 2014. <Snip>


----------



## evanderwaal (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi gorio my husband, son and I lived in Bohol 1 year and 8 months already. My husband is an Australian. Hope you will be enjoying living in Philippines... cheers!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Pros it had a nice feel when I was there. Cons your a bit remote, although Cebu is only a couple of hours away if you need a bit of civilisation once in a while.


----------



## evanderwaal (Jun 3, 2014)

Pros lot of nice people and lot of nice places to go if you like swimming and other nature related stuffs if you like that. Cons yes it is remote but 2 and a half hour driving is really nothing for us if we want to go to tagbilaran city and just drive back in the afternoon. There is 1 hour fast ferry to go to Cebu City and 3 and a half hours RORO ferry if you want to bring your car to cebu city.


----------



## gorio (Sep 25, 2011)

evanderwaal said:


> Hi gorio my husband, son and I lived in Bohol 1 year and 8 months already. My husband is an Australian. Hope you will be enjoying living in Philippines... cheers!


Hi & thanks for the message.

I lived in PI for 10 years way back, 1986 thru 1996. Go back regularly, just finished new house after earthquake fractured original family homestead. Will probably be back fulltime Dec '14, hopefully.

All the best.


----------



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

Gorio, we (my wife and I and one on the way!) just love Bohol. I have lived in Phil 7.5 years, but Bohol is the last stop. We live in Tagbilaran City and ride tricyles. I am convinced it is cheaper than owning a car. Good restaurants, pleasant climate and friendly people are here.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

ROUNDHEAD1952 said:


> Gorio, we (my wife and I and one on the way!) just love Bohol. I have lived in Phil 7.5 years, but Bohol is the last stop. We live in Tagbilaran City and ride tricyles. I am convinced it is cheaper than owning a car. Good restaurants, pleasant climate and friendly people are here.


Whats cost of living there? Rent etc?


----------



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

lefties43332 said:


> Whats cost of living there? Rent etc?


If you choose to live in Tagbilaran City, you could expect to pay P6-12K for an apartment or P10-20K for a single detached home. Of course, rents vary by size, neighborhood and your negotiation skills. With aircon and ref, your electricity could be P3-4K. This will depend on your aircon comfort zone. Cable TV is P408, satellite systems (Dream and Cignal) are available and vary depending the package that you choose. You can get internet service for P995. It is impossible to estimate food costs, depends on what you eat and the frequency of eating out. I hope this was helpful.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

ROUNDHEAD1952 said:


> If you choose to live in Tagbilaran City, you could expect to pay P6-12K for an apartment or P10-20K for a single detached home. Of course, rents vary by size, neighborhood and your negotiation skills. With aircon and ref, your electricity could be P3-4K. This will depend on your aircon comfort zone. Cable TV is P408, satellite systems (Dream and Cignal) are available and vary depending the package that you choose. You can get internet service for P995. It is impossible to estimate food costs, depends on what you eat and the frequency of eating out. I hope this was helpful.


Very helpful....thanks


----------

